# ***Shoot 4 Kim*** May 6&7



## jim robinson (Apr 12, 2017)

****Shoot 4 Kim****


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 12, 2017)

*Hey Jim!*

Count me in!


----------



## flkbowhunter (Apr 12, 2017)

I will be there.


----------



## jim robinson (Apr 18, 2017)

ttt


----------



## jim robinson (Apr 18, 2017)

*Shoot Update*

Ok the prices for the Kim Parrott shoot are as follow. All classes will be $15 to shoot. The long shoot will be around 85 yards and yardage will be posted. Long shot will be $5 to shoot 6 arrows and winner will be determined by shooting staff as measured from center of orange dot. Shorter distance for kids 16 and under. Balloon shoot is a timed event and each shooter gets 2 balloons and cost is $3. Fastest time for weekend gets plaque. We also have a Yeti 65 cooler and several coasters to raffle along with other items that are growing be the minute. We have a good range cut that should be close to the terrain in Augusta.


----------



## jim robinson (Apr 18, 2017)

These are the winner plaques for the Shoot For Kim tournament by Julie Jersey , owner of Squiggly Doodles , May 6th and 7th.


----------



## jim robinson (Apr 19, 2017)

ttt


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 20, 2017)

ttt


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 23, 2017)

ttt


----------



## jim robinson (Apr 26, 2017)

ttt


----------



## flkbowhunter (May 2, 2017)

Bump


----------



## jim robinson (May 5, 2017)

ttt


----------



## seal30124 (May 6, 2017)

Had a lot of fun here today!


----------

